# Embed videos?



## MarshallV82 (Apr 6, 2011)

Unkept Porpoise said:


> I have tried everything and I cant get the videos to embed. My post shows up but instead of a video its a blank post the size of a video. like the video should be there but its not.


----------



## Unkept Porpoise (Aug 15, 2013)

Thanks it was the after the equals sign that threw me lol.


----------

